# First Ever Audi -Hello To Everyone



## scottkilt7 (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi All,

Just got my first Audi yesterday, I bought a TT Quattro 225 in Silver. The car is really good and I thoroughly enjoy the drive.

I hope to talk to you and get your advice on things that may crop up.

[smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome heres some good advice join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Pics?


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome 8)


----------



## Sally Woolacott (Oct 12, 2005)

Hi there and welcome to the happy band of TT drivers. I'm sure you will get many hours of fun and there is always plenty of good advice on the Forum. Join up and get all the benefits that membership allows. 
Good luck - hope to see you at some of the events
Sally


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------

